# TCR Composite torque values...



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

The shop I bought it from told me to just tighten stuff up with a hex key, but I like to use my torque wrench... What values should I use for the stem (both the front part that holds the handlebars and the rear that holds the steerer) and for the seatpost clamp? All these parts are either threaded into carbon or on top of carbon... For now I'm using 40 inch pounds but I would rest easier knowing the right values...

Also, I need to cut the steerer on my fork, but it doesn't use a star fangled nut like I expected... I've never had a carbon steerer tube before... I have the Park saw guide and a 32tpi hacksaw and I know how to cut an alloy steerer, but this steerer has an end cap that looks permanent... I can take a picture if that would help...

Thanks!


----------



## CityFlyer (May 19, 2004)

Good question. I just bought a TCR comp 1 as well. I replaced the stock stem with a Thomson and the specs on it are 48 in/lbs. I would imagine they are all close to that.

Have you expereinced any creaking from the BB. Except for that the bike has done real well.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

No creaking at all...

I ended up having to go to 55in/lb for both parts of the stem... At 40in/lb the headset would loosen slightly after a 20mi ride and the bars drooped a bit... The seat is fine at 40in/lb though...

Has anyone run 25 tires on a TCR? I'm kinda heavy (190 or so) so I thought bigger tires might be better... I'd probably stick with the Michelin Pro Race tires... I don't know if those run small or big...

Here is a picture of my TCR... Man I love this bike! (I removed the wheel stickers though!)


----------

